# Seal on main door on Hymer S660 1989



## Luke6525 (Nov 11, 2008)

I am looking for a supplier of parts for the old Hymers - mine is an S660 1989. I need to replace the seal on the main door as it is starting to leak. Any info much appreciated!


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hello,
try the following.- www.sealsdirect.co.uk.
they are based in hampshire and if you could send a small sample I am sure they could help.

have me in he past twhen all else failed

tramp


----------



## Luke6525 (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks for the info - however I want to get the full seal for the door frame that slides onto the frame and has the rubber seal attached. I am happy to buy the original!


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*seal*

Try Peter Hambilton, Hambilton Engineering - at www.friendlyhippo.co.uk - he is very knowledgeable and will be able to tell you if you can still obtain an original spec.

Sundial


----------



## 98202 (Mar 18, 2006)

Wouldnt the obvious choice be Brownhills Hymer UK in Preston - depends on how urgent it is I guess; 0845 603 4828


----------



## Luke6525 (Nov 11, 2008)

ferretstroker said:


> Wouldnt the obvious choice be Brownhills Hymer UK in Preston - depends on how urgent it is I guess; 0845 603 4828


Quite right! I have placed an order with Brownhills and they will have it sometime next week! Sundial - Hamiltons did not have it in stock. Thanks for your help!


----------

